

Two Months Off, Part 1 - wallflower
https://medium.com/two-months-off/two-months-off-part-1-53cdefa13763

======
take
It's a shame that he had to go through so much effort to lose weight when a
simple low carbohydrate, moderate protein, high fat diet would have been
sufficient. (I am fairly confident this is not the way he ate since he
mentioned fruits in the article.)

